# Nightmares a PG sign?



## Fire_Bride

I feel kind of stupid posting this LOL but the last two nights I've been having nightmares, so scary, so vivid that I'm constantly freaked out and after the one I had about 2 hours ago when I had a nap (because I've been so tired!) I'm falling to pieces like every 10 minutes. ...I'm talking dreams that bring up calls with my Fire Dept...ones that never happened! WTF?! :cry:

Anyways, I doubt that I'm pregnant this month since we started TTC on the wedding night about 4dpo (that's if I was on time, who knows with stress right? :winkwink: ) but for argument sake, lets say there's a good change...

Can nightmares like these be a pregnancy sign? Who else have had these as a sign?

Thanks so much! :hugs:


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Hmm... not sure. Could be... but could be a none preggie thing too. Hmm.. unsure on this sorry. Good luck tho! O:)


----------



## Stardust1

I get really really vivid dreams and nightmares from about 5dpo, I'm beginning to think it's increased progesterone levels messing with my head. I have heard that it can be a pregnancy symptom though and I had bonkers dreams when I was pregnant with my ds (gave birth to a kitten in one!) but I think it's probably just the increased hormones. Fingers crossed though that it's a sign we're both pregnant though. Good luck :)


----------



## beth30

The past few times I have been pregnant my dreams were out of this world wierd and vivid, I'm not saying that you are pregnant, or that dreaming like that is a symptom, but it is something I noticed and remember about my early pregnancy stage.


----------



## GemLG

Hi :)

Im same as you, the last few nights been having really life like dreams, not nightmares but scary ones. Me n The oh were standing at the coast amd a tsunami style wave came over us n it woke me up and i dont normally dream n the others were just stupid. I couldnt get on the bus because i didnt have no money. 

Hopefully, fingers x its one of the signs.
Good luck xx


----------



## Coley1974

I've been having very vivid dreams coupled with restless sleep for the past week or so. I normally don't remember my dreams, but I've remembered these. Some have been upsetting, others just weird.

In one dream, a complete and total stranger was shoving her BFP in my face and I ran away crying hysterically. 

The night before last I dreamed I was calling DH from the hospital because the "baby" had to come (from my flat tummy... see, even in my dreams my body mocks me!), I went to the u/s room where there were 2 cats on the bed. The u/s was in color and showed all of my organs in 3-D. I was laying on my stomach while the Dr. was trying to do the u/s! 

Then last night I dreamed I was a friend & guest of Gordon Ramsay at one of his restaurants. We were all chatting away as I was eating the world's creamiest scalloped potatoes! I'm sure that was because we watched Hell's Kitchen last night!

So while they aren't necessarily "nightmares" persay, they have been quite vivid and... odd. Fingers crossed they mean something for us all!


----------



## MommyInNJ2011

Funny you posted this because I am only 2DPO and I had the most vivid dream last night. It involved alligators, my son, muddy flowing water...it was just really bizarre. I dont normally remember my dreams so this was weird. I looked it up this morning and dreaming of water in early pregnancy is quite common. Who know!


----------



## likeaustralia

I, too, have been having very odd and vivid dreams when before I really didn't remember my dreams very much at all. Last night, I dreamt that DH and I were walking along a river and we got attacked by woodchucks or otters or something.... :shrug:


----------



## likeaustralia

MommyInNJ2011 said:


> Funny you posted this because I am only 2DPO and I had the most vivid dream last night. It involved alligators, my son, muddy flowing water...it was just really bizarre. I dont normally remember my dreams so this was weird. I looked it up this morning and dreaming of water in early pregnancy is quite common. Who know!

Huh! I didn't see this before I posted. I wonder if dreaming about a river last night is a good sign for me!? Fingers crossed!


----------



## fisher640

I'm 9dpo today (BFN this morning) I've had terrible dreams & restless sleep the past 3 nights. I don't know if it's a sign, I was attributing it to the anxiety of the TWW rather than pregnancy. I guess well all find out eventually.


----------



## Coley1974

"... we got attacked by woodchucks or otters or something..." :haha: :haha: 

That just cracked me the hell up!!! Fantastic!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Coley1974 said:


> "... we got attacked by woodchucks or otters or something..." :haha: :haha:
> 
> That just cracked me the hell up!!! Fantastic!!!

I know.. so weird, right??


----------



## Coley1974

It's fabulously weird and I *LOVE *it!!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

YES!!! Vivid panic dreams, like being in a falling down building or lost on the ghost train! Aaparantly an owt is that its the body going into protection mode for the upcoming pregnancy!


----------



## Coley1974

Interesting!


----------



## messymommy

I had wild dreams last cycle and was sure I would end up with a BFP but I was not so lucky. I'm going to count that one out on my symptom spotting the best I can.


----------



## becale

Strange! I was thinking I wasn't having ANY symptoms but last night I dreamed that I pulled these gigantic fish skeletons out of a creek (muddy water???) and they had these sharp teeth and horns Some crazy guy took one and hit his dog with it and I freaked out. SO weird I know. I'll feel like a complete idiot for telling people that if I'm not pregnant LOL.


----------



## MommyInNJ2011

Very interesting that 3 of us had dreams of water last night. Last keep track on this thread and see if we get BFPs...weird!!!


----------



## Coley1974

My grandmother used to have a thing about fish dreams. If she dreamed of fish, she said someone was having a baby, and she was *ALWAYS *right!


----------



## becale

NO! WAY! You have no idea how much you just got my hopes up!!! I was giving up altogether from my lack of symptoms! I hope my giant freaky fish still count if it was just their skeletons:o


----------



## Coley1974

Lol! Fx!


----------



## likeaustralia

Ok ladies, had another weird one last night.

I dreamt I was at work -- we have the standard cubicle layout, so I was in a friend's cube and watching her unpack these little crystal bowls that were wrapped in bubble wrap. She thanked me for packing them so carefully and I said something like, "But I didn't do anything" and she said, "You didn't have to." Then I helped clear her desk of packing materials and stuff and went to throw away a carton of milk and she grabbed it out of my hand and said, "I NEED THAT." So then I went back to my desk, sat down, and got back to work. Another co-worker came by my desk and put a fish tank with 5 or 6 female betta fish inside on my desk! And I asked why they were doing that and they said, "because you'll take care of them."

WEIRD WEIRD WEIRD.

PS - No AF yesterday. Fx it doesn't show up today either. If it doesn't, I'll be testing first thing tomorrow!!


----------



## Coley1974

Well, my dreams weren't a sign of anything.

I'm out. :cry:


----------



## likeaustralia

Sorry Coley. Best of luck next month. :hugs:


----------



## becale

I'm sorry Coley:( FX that next month is your month!!!


----------

